# turnings for my wifes birthday



## Road rider (Jan 29, 2012)

Thank you ... Eric the bangle guy....she said the bangle was the best birthday present ever....she is a life long quilter and loves to get hand made items....









the other is a necklace telescoping pen kit from PSI..
my wife is a nurse and I had turned her one of these but clip style...they are perfect for on the job charting...she set it down for a minute and it magically disappeared???
so now she can wear it around her neck..


----------



## Horatio (Apr 4, 2012)

Its one thing to make nice pieces, its another altogether to make something FOR someone close and for them to really appreciate. Great job, beautiful work!


----------



## Nate Bos (Jan 11, 2012)

Yah, well done! they look good!


----------



## BangleGuy (Apr 24, 2012)

Wendell, I am sorry I have taken so long to swing back by WWT. You did a very nice job my friend. I am glad that your wife can now enjoy wood along with the rest of us woodaholics. Keep up the great work!


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice job Wendell,
Mike Hawkins


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Great job!!! I made my wife the same bangle, BAB on SS and she loves it!! Great job and Eric is a great guy to do business with!!


----------



## steamfab (Jun 22, 2012)

A handmade gift is the best present to give. Labor of hard work and love is something priceless.


----------

